# Anyone use Purigen and regenerate it?



## jbrianchamberlin (Aug 31, 2009)

I've only used it a for a few days but the bag is already a dark brown because of my tannins. So, I bought another bag and want to regenerate the first. It's in the bleach/water sollution now. Tomorrow I'm supposed to rinse and then soak in water and dechlorinator... They mention on their site though that not all chemicals that remove chlorine can be used. Not sure what to do at this point.


----------



## JIM (May 27, 2009)

*Most any good dechlorinator will remove chlorine, as will simple aireation, with an airstone overnite, the chlorine will gas off. However read your chlorine source container, these methods WILL NOT remove cholorimine, and if the chlorine product you used has any of that, it takes a special dechlorinator, and that stuff will not gas off.*


----------



## jbrianchamberlin (Aug 31, 2009)

Chlorine source container?


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

IE bleach bottle


----------



## foxloner (Aug 30, 2009)

I just dunked mine in a 50/50 water/bleach solution about 10 times....then rinsed for several minutes in hot water.....I then left it in the sunlight for 2 days.....its' back in my tank now and seems to be collecting more "dirt" if you will want to call it that....please let me know if my cleaning process is incorrect, I am no expert....??

Fox


----------



## jbrianchamberlin (Aug 31, 2009)

JIM said:


> *Most any good dechlorinator will remove chlorine, as will simple aireation, with an airstone overnite, the chlorine will gas off. However read your chlorine source container, these methods WILL NOT remove cholorimine, and if the chlorine product you used has any of that, it takes a special dechlorinator, and that stuff will not gas off.*


Jezzzz I thought bleach was bleach. I just checked and it's just dime store bleach. Doesn't say anything about cholorimine. How do I know if it's got that stuff in it?


----------



## JIM (May 27, 2009)

*If it dont say it , its not in there* cholorimine is mostly used by city water suppliers, to treat the water mainly because it doesnt gas off. Just use any good dechlorinator, per label directions and youre good to go


----------

